# Wartung Bremse Penn Battle



## Guinst (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

nach über 4 Jahren Nutzung gibt es jetzt die erste Macke an meiner Penn Battle. Die Bremse gibt regelmäßig unregelmäßig Schnur frei. Wenn ich die Schnur bei geschlossener Bremse abziehe erhöht sich die Bremsleistung regelmäßig im Takt (weiß nicht, ob 1 mal pro Spulenumdrehung, oder 1 mal pro 2 Umdrehungen). Die Rolle selbst habe ich schon gewartet. Die Bremse noch nicht. Kann man da etwas machen?

Grüße!


----------



## jkc (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wartung Bremse Penn Battle*

Ja, einfach mal die Bremsscheiben ausbauen reinigen und dezent neu fetten. Das wird schon einiges bringen, wobei ich nicht beschwören kann, dass danach das Problem mit dem selber zuziehen gelöst ist.
 Ist  aber nur ca. 5 Minuten Arbeit.

Grüße JK


----------



## Wollebre (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wartung Bremse Penn Battle*

so Ideen aber Ferndiagnosen sind immer schwierig.

 den Bremsknopf öffnen und alle Teile reinigen und einölen oder mit einem weichem Fett behandeln.

 Steckt die Spule voll bis zum Anschlag auf die Spulenstütze auf? Das obere Gewindeteil der Hubstange kann sich an einem Metallwasher der Bremse festklemmen wodurch die Spule etwas zu hoch steht.


----------



## RxmxnWxrzbxrg (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wartung Bremse Penn Battle*

Die hat doch das HT100 Bremssystem.. also Bremsscheibe raus, Scheibe umdrehen, wieder rein - fertig


----------



## Wollebre (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wartung Bremse Penn Battle*



RomanWürzburg schrieb:


> Die hat doch das HT100 Bremssystem.. also Bremsscheibe raus, Scheibe umdrehen, wieder rein - fertig



......womit man nichts gewonnen hat!

HT100 ist kein Bremssystem, sondern so nennt Penn seine Carbonbremsscheiben. Die bestehen aus einer mittleren Schicht aus Glasfaser und aussen sind je eine Schicht Carbon aufgeklebt. s.Bilder. Der helle Streifen ist die Glasfaser.

Bremsscheiben stecken zwischen zwei Metal Washer und werden bei angedrehter Bremse beim Schnurabzug von* beide* Seiten abgenutzt. Umdrehen bringt daher gar nichts!!!

Reine Carbonbremsscheiben (Carbontex) bestehen aus zwei Schichten Carbon die mit einem Kleber verbunden sind. Diese Scheiben haben den Vorteil das bei gleicher Scheibenstärke die Carbonschichten von reine Carbonscheiben stärker sind als bei den HT100.

Egal welche Scheiben drin sind, vermute sogar Filzscheiben, hilft nur austauschen wenn die abgenudelt sind.


----------



## jkc (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wartung Bremse Penn Battle*

Hi, naja zumindest ursprünglich war HT100 schon die Bezeichnung eines Systems - bei der Slammer, wo es meines Wissens im Original auftrat befindet sich eine große Bremsscheibe unter der Spule. 
http://media.gerlinger.de/media/cat...eitwurfrolle-angelrolle-ht100-bremssystem.jpg

Da schreibt Penn wirklich, dass ein Umdrehen der Scheibe helfen soll. Vermutlich entsteht nur auf einer Seite der Scheibe Reibung, da diese durch die Nasen fixiert ist.

Inwieweit Penn das HT100 heute inzwischen für "normale" Bremsscheiben aus Carbon verwendet habe ich nicht zu 100% verfolgt, hatte aber auch den Eindruck das es etwas verwässert wurde...

Grüße JK


----------



## Wollebre (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wartung Bremse Penn Battle*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, naja zumindest ursprünglich war HT100 schon die Bezeichnung eines Systems - bei der Slammer, wo es meines Wissens im Original auftrat befindet sich eine große Bremsscheibe unter der Spule.
> http://media.gerlinger.de/media/cat...eitwurfrolle-angelrolle-ht100-bremssystem.jpg
> 
> Da schreibt Penn wirklich, dass ein Umdrehen der Scheibe helfen soll. Vermutlich entsteht nur auf einer Seite der Scheibe Reibung, da diese durch die Nasen fixiert ist.
> ...



Die Hersteller, egal welcher Marke, lassen sich schon die tollsten Bezeichnungen für dies und das einfallen...
 Was soll HT heißten? Könnte die Abkürzung von High Tech sein. Das will ich noch akzeptieren. Aber das 100 ?????  Bedeutet für mich gar nichts. Da wird etwas nur etwas spannender dargestellt. Ein japanischer Hersteller benutzt gern das X.... usw usw alles reine Phantasiebezeichnungen....
 Was z.B. ist Zaion eines Herstellers? Auch nur ein Phantasiename für einen Kuststoff... die Liste kann man lang fortsetzen.  

 Kleines Beispiel: Während meiner langjährigen Tätigkeit als Verkaufsleiter für eine internationale Fluggesellschaft hatten "Manager" in der Hauptverwaltung die tolle Idee die Economy Class in M Class umzubenennen.... was das heißen sollte konnte niemand erklären. Hörte sich aber besser an als Economy Class; "frei übersetzt Billigklasse"... Wir machten davon davon scherzeshalber Monkey Class (Affen Klasse).. 

 Je toller die Bezeichnungen für Produkte oder Fumktionen um so wachsamer sollte man sein und hinterfragen was das wirklich bedeutet.

 Gruß
 Wolfgang


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wartung Bremse Penn Battle*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Je toller die Bezeichnungen für Produkte oder Fumktionen um so wachsamer sollte man sein und hinterfragen was das wirklich bedeutet.


Richtig, wenn man weiß, wie Marketingleute ticken, kann man das auch umdrehen und anders herum gegen-ticken. 

Dieses Forum dient in vielen Themenbereichen sogar ganz wesentlich dem gegen-ticken.


----------



## RxmxnWxrzbxrg (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wartung Bremse Penn Battle*



Wollebre schrieb:


> ......womit man nichts gewonnen hat!
> 
> HT100 ist kein Bremssystem, sondern so nennt Penn seine Carbonbremsscheiben. Die bestehen aus einer mittleren Schicht aus Glasfaser und aussen sind je eine Schicht Carbon aufgeklebt. s.Bilder. Der helle Streifen ist die Glasfaser.
> 
> ...



Warum steht auf der Penn HP dann dass das Bremssystem HT 100 genanntn wird ?


----------



## RxmxnWxrzbxrg (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wartung Bremse Penn Battle*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Die Hersteller, egal welcher Marke, lassen sich schon die tollsten Bezeichnungen für dies und das einfallen...
> Was soll HT heißten? Könnte die Abkürzung von High Tech sein. Das will ich noch akzeptieren. Aber das 100 ?????  Bedeutet für mich gar nichts. Da wird etwas nur etwas spannender dargestellt. Ein japanischer Hersteller benutzt gern das X.... usw usw alles reine Phantasiebezeichnungen....
> Was z.B. ist Zaion eines Herstellers? Auch nur ein Phantasiename für einen Kuststoff... die Liste kann man lang fortsetzen.
> 
> ...



Du solltest lieber bei deiner Fluggesellschaft bleiben  

Der Name HT-100™ entstand während der Testphase
im Labor. Das “HT” steht dabei für High Tech Material,
die “100” bedeutet, dass, während eines Dauertests
eine Schnurdistanz von 100 Meilen über die Bremse
abgezogen wurde und sich danach keine gravierenden
Abnutzungsspuren auf den Bremsscheiben
zeigten. Minderwertige Bremsscheiben halten oft
nicht mal 20% der Distanz und dehnen sich durch
die Hitzeentwicklung aus. In einigen Fällen führte das
beim Test bis zu einer Blockade der Spule und daraus
resultierend zum Schnurbruch


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wartung Bremse Penn Battle*

Sie hätten es doch wenigstens EDPT100MXS nennen können ... 

klingt doch noch viel besser


----------



## Dakarangus (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wartung Bremse Penn Battle*



RomanWürzburg schrieb:


> Die hat doch das HT100 Bremssystem.. also Bremsscheibe raus, Scheibe umdrehen, wieder rein - fertig



Ich möchte das kurz richtig stellen:

Das funktioniert nur bei der Penn Slammer, bei der EINE große "HT-100" Bremsscheibe unter der spule verbaut ist! die wird tatschlich nur auf einer seite durch den metallwasher abgerieben. Auf der Spulen Seite entsteht kein Abrieb, da die Bremsscheibe dort fest in vier Nuten sitzt.
Wenn die seite an dem Metallwasher dann abgenutzt ist, kann man die Bremsscheibe umdrehen.

Bei der Battle sind mehrere Bremsscheiben ganz "klassisch" zwischen mehreren Metallwashern verbaut, die dann auch beidseitig abnutzen. Ein umdrehen der Bremsscheiben würde also wie Wollebre schon sagt keinen nutzen haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wartung Bremse Penn Battle*

Eigentlich auch eine spannende Sache:

Kohlerfaserpartikel, Abrieb, Lungenprobleme ala Asbestfasern, verstärktes Freisetzen bei starker Schnurbremsung, mechanisch-schabende Belastung auf rohem Faserverbund, direkt vor dem angestrengt atmendem Angler im direkten Lungenvolumenbereich ...

alles so ein paar Sachen und Zusammenhänge, wo mir freiliegende Kohlefaser gar nicht so sympathisch ist. :g


----------



## Dakarangus (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wartung Bremse Penn Battle*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Eigentlich auch eine spannende Sache:
> 
> Kohlerfaserpartikel, Abrieb, Lungenprobleme ala Asbestfasern, verstärktes Freisetzen bei starker Schnurbremsung, mechanisch-schabende Belastung auf rohem Faserverbund, direkt vor dem angestrengt atmendem Angler im direkten Lungenvolumenbereich ...
> 
> alles so ein paar Sachen und Zusammenhänge, wo mir freiliegende Kohlefaser gar nicht so sympathisch ist. :g



Also mit anderen Worten, Köhler-angeln ist womöglich krebserregend? |supergri

Wen die Vorstellung stört, der könnte die Carbonbremsscheibe dünn mit cal´s behandeln, das sollte eventuelle Fasern im Fettfilm binden.


----------



## Wollebre (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wartung Bremse Penn Battle*



RomanWürzburg schrieb:


> Du solltest lieber bei deiner Fluggesellschaft bleiben
> 
> Der Name HT-100™ entstand während der Testphase
> im Labor. Das “HT” steht dabei für High Tech Material,
> ...




 Hallo Roman,
 danke für die Erklärung. Das war mir bisher nicht bekannt. 
 Kannst du auch sagen mit welcher Scheibenstärke man das getestet hat? 

 Gruß
 Wolfgang


----------



## Wollebre (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wartung Bremse Penn Battle*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Eigentlich auch eine spannende Sache:
> 
> Kohlerfaserpartikel, Abrieb, Lungenprobleme ala Asbestfasern, verstärktes Freisetzen bei starker Schnurbremsung, mechanisch-schabende Belastung auf rohem Faserverbund, direkt vor dem angestrengt atmendem Angler im direkten Lungenvolumenbereich ...
> 
> alles so ein paar Sachen und Zusammenhänge, wo mir freiliegende Kohlefaser gar nicht so sympathisch ist. :g



Nu mal nicht so ängstlich. Die Bremskammer ist ein so gut wie ein geschlossenes System wo kein Abrieb austritt. Da Carbonscheiben nicht trocken sondern immer beidseitig gefettet eingesetzt werden besteht überhaupt keine Staubgefahr.
Der einzige Staub der sich bilden kann sind die abgeriebenen Spitzen vom Gewebe. Diese können auch zu einer nicht gleichmäßig abziehen Schnur führen und die Staubpartikel setzen das Gewebe zu. Das kann man verhindern. Vor dem Einsetzen die Scheiben ohne Druck über Schmirgelpapier ziehen. Etwas Öl verhindert Staubbildung. Danach die Scheiben entfetten und dünn mit Cal`s Bremsenfett einschmieren. Durch das Entfernen der Webspitzen erhält man eine super weich abziehende Bremse. Man nimmt also vorweg was sich sonst erst später nach einige längere Drills einstellt. Eventuelle Staubemissionen sind so eleminiert.
Bin mal darauf gekommen weil die Bremse einer kleinen BC Rolle nicht so wollte wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Schaut euch mal eine neue Carbonscheibe mit einer Lupe an.
So beidseitig behandelte Scheiben sind anschließend 0,2-0,3mm dünner. Die 0,5mm Scheiben, meist beide Seiten fein gewebt, brauchen so nicht behandelt werden. Betrifft die grobe Seite bei 0,8 und beide groben Seiten bei 1,0 mm. Wenn bei größere Rollen mehrere Scheiben verbaut sind, muß durch die geringere Gesamtstärke evtl. eine zusätzliche Scheibe eingesetzt werden um die originale Stärke des kompletten Bremsenstacks zu erhalten. Also vorher die Bremsscheiben plus Metal Washer messen. Wichtig ist eigentlich nur das der Sicherungsring noch frei aufgesetzt werden kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wartung Bremse Penn Battle*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Da Carbonscheiben nicht trocken sondern immer beidseitig gefettet eingesetzt werden besteht überhaupt keine Staubgefahr.


Das mußt Du erstmal den Herstellern verklickern ! 
Was ich neues in letzter Zeit aufgemacht habe, ist pfurztrocken.
Einige Spulenköpfe sind auch wirklich dicht.
Aber nicht alle und nicht so sehr in gewichtssparender Skelettbauweise. Demnächst faselt noch ein Werbe-jemand von freiliegenden Bremsscheiben wie in der Formel 1 und extra Luftstromkühlung!

Das CF-Staubproblem ist im Moment eher hypothetisch.


----------



## Guinst (4. August 2015)

*AW: Wartung Bremse Penn Battle*

Hallo! Es hat eine Weile gedauert, aber ich konnte mir das jetzt mal genauer anschauen ...
Also, an den Bremsscheiben ist keinerlei Verschleiß zu erkennen. Die Ursache ist die Spule. Ich habe festgestellt, dass das "Problem" mit der anderen Spule nicht auftritt. Ich hatte bis dahin nur die eine Spule genutzt. Beim letzten Schnurneukauf war die alte Schnur aber noch in Ordnung, so dass ich zum ersten mal die andere Spule benutzt hab.
Ich nehme an, da kann man nichts machen oder (sehe nicht wo ich da was biegen könnte und Garantie ist ja schon lange abgelaufen)? 
Schlimm ist es auch nicht. Ich schätze das Eiern der Spule wird so zwischen 50g und 150g Bremsleistung ausmachen. Da die Bremse auf etwa 3kg gestellt ist und die Schnur bei weitem mehr aushält, sollte es im Ernstfall auch nicht zu Problemen kommen vermute ich.

Grüße


----------

